# Advice on getting my cdh number



## Darlophil (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm searching for advice please on how to get my cdh number please.

I've recently switched clubs (from Ryton to Ramside) due to work location. I am trying to transfer my handicap over to the new club but they can't do it without my cdh number.

When I've been in touch with the club I'm leaving, they have said that my cdh number is no longer on their system.

I have also been in touch with England Golf Union. They were unable to even locate my details as Ryton must have cleared me off their system meaning I still can't get my cdh number.

EGU had suggested the only other was to request a handicap certificate from the secretary at Ryton with my playing record on. I've not had any response so far on this.

Has anyone else been in a similar position? Surely I don't have to submit another 3 cards a the new club do I?  I still appear on howdidido with my current & correct handicap.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 19, 2015)

Do you not already have a handicap certificate? it may well be on there, I know mine is. 

Also when you say EGU do you just mean England Golf as that is where you CDH is issued from. 

Do you have an England golf card, I got one when CDH was introduced, that has the number on it.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jun 19, 2015)

Go to  www.englandgolf.org/members and see if you can register (assuming you are not already registered). There is an initial search facility to try to match you with their records. I doubt that even if you have been removed from your old clubs system that it would remove you from the CDH........your lifetime ID (CDH number) is supposed to be exactly that!

If it was a straightforward transfer to another club then I think your old club has to initiate things. If there was a gap then maybe they just deleted you. Either way, try the above. There's no way you should have to do cards again unless the gap between memberships id significant (6 months? 12 months? off top of my head).


----------



## rosecott (Jun 19, 2015)

Somebody at Ryton needs a rocket up the rectum. This is an extract from the club's responsibilities from the CONGU manual:

6. Retain handicap records, in electronic or hard copy, in respect of all present and past _Members _for
not less than the current and previous two calendar years and retain all score cards until the end of
the current handicap year. Handicap records for all _Members _must be returned to the _Union _or _Area_
_Authority _should the club cease to be affiliated.

They are obliged to have your handicap record and your CDH number is part of that record. If they are on HDID then your record will still be on the club's handicapping software.


----------

